# Top Plate???? What's a Top Plate?



## Mule (Feb 5, 2010)

I know how you guys love pictures so I thought I would start posting a few here and there.

In the picture there is also a valley that is setting on top of the rafters. They did get a very red tag!


----------



## High Desert (Feb 5, 2010)

Re: Top Plate???? What's a Top Plate?

Picky, picky, picky. Don't you realize the drywall will help support the load?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 5, 2010)

Re: Top Plate???? What's a Top Plate?

Mule,

 :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:

Packsaddle and I will meet you behind the barn tomorrow nite; You just bring the builder; I've got a good rope.  This is why Builders and framing contractors should have a license; so we can take it away from them.

Uncle Bob


----------



## FredK (Feb 5, 2010)

Re: Top Plate???? What's a Top Plate?



			
				Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> Mule,..... This is why Builders and framing contractors should have a license; so we can take it away from them.........Uncle Bob


Wish that was the case.  It the burying the bodies I have problems with.


----------



## RJJ (Feb 5, 2010)

Re: Top Plate???? What's a Top Plate?

Mule! It is not all that bad! Nothing a few strong ties used backwards wouldn't correct. :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## texas transplant (Feb 5, 2010)

Re: Top Plate???? What's a Top Plate?

FredK,

You just need to make friends with a couple of excavation contractors so you can borrow a backhoe with no questions asked.   Once you know where they keep the keys it is easy.  Works wonders. :twisted:


----------



## bgingras (Feb 6, 2010)

Re: Top Plate???? What's a Top Plate?

I don't know where to go with this one...I'd either feel really sad for the guy that HONESTLY thought that this would work. OR insulted and very unhappy that the guy thought I would think this would work, wouldn't notice it, or didn't care. Hard not to take something like this personally. I'm actually amazed I can keep my mouth in check from not saying what's on my mind when I see stuff like this in person...becuase I'm looking at the pictures. "are you that dumb?", "do you think I'm stupid", "what are you thinking" all come to mind. It actually hurts to have to write down "Rafter ends need proper support on top plate"and not make any other comment.


----------



## GREEN (Feb 6, 2010)

Re: Top Plate???? What's a Top Plate?

What about the hinge point in the wall to the right? Those studs should be the full height of the wall.


----------



## jar546 (Feb 6, 2010)

Re: Top Plate???? What's a Top Plate?

The nail plates for the NM will add support.

The double jack studs on the window will too.


----------



## RJJ (Feb 6, 2010)

Re: Top Plate???? What's a Top Plate?

Mule: the photo is dated 06! Did it get correct yet?


----------



## Mule (Feb 8, 2010)

Re: Top Plate???? What's a Top Plate?

Yep, I was just going through some pictures and thought you guys might like to see some of the quality contractors we have in the area.

This was a Choice Home, they are out of business now. The superintendent was one of those "drive-by" builders. There were several instances where I would just write down "Not Ready" and leave!


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Feb 8, 2010)

Re: Top Plate???? What's a Top Plate?

Sad      Very sad


----------



## Darren Emery (Feb 8, 2010)

Re: Top Plate???? What's a Top Plate?

where's the pic?


----------



## RJJ (Feb 9, 2010)

Re: Top Plate???? What's a Top Plate?

Mule: pictures are a great learning tool! They also reassure those viewing that we are not alone with built environment junk!  

So! Did they demo that fine carpentry!


----------



## Mule (Feb 9, 2010)

Re: Top Plate???? What's a Top Plate?We had them double block under the existing block and put jack studs on both sides of the blocks. The wall was almost solid by the time we were through with it.Coug Dad here's a picture I think you can see.

View attachment 64


View attachment 64


/monthly_2010_05/572953b5379c5_noplate.jpg.3c98c82d39c95c3680c3d8f56f0fbfc5.jpg


----------



## Coug Dad (Feb 9, 2010)

Re: Top Plate???? What's a Top Plate?

Thanks Mule, I can see it now, although I am not sure I want to since I like to sleep at night.


----------



## Darren Emery (Feb 9, 2010)

Re: Top Plate???? What's a Top Plate?

Thanks for the second pic - I can see that one.

Wonder why not the first?


----------



## Mule (Feb 9, 2010)

Re: Top Plate???? What's a Top Plate?

The first picture I used the IMG tab above this reply box and inserted a link to the picture that is hosted on Picture Trail.

The second picture I uploaded as an attachment from my computer.

I have no idea why the original picture works for some and don't for others. I guess I'll have to remember to always use the attachment. I wonder if this uses more bandwidth on the forum??


----------



## Darren Emery (Feb 9, 2010)

Re: Top Plate???? What's a Top Plate?

My guess is web security software blocking access to the host site.  I know I had to ask my IT department to "unblock" photobucket when so many started using that site.

Haven't heard of Picture Trail - it may be blocked at the server level.


----------

